
Ask HN: How do companies hire junior developers? (it's not from job ads) - soneca
I am now looking for a job as junior frontend developer with 2 years of experience.<p>Virtually no job posts I see is for junior positions. Yet, a lot of senior positions job descriptions include a version of <i>&quot;will mentor junior developers&quot;</i>. How these junior developers are hired?<p>I think it is mostly from personal networking (which is bad for me as a brazilian trying to find a job in LA, USA).<p>I am still applying to the companies I like, starting with the disclaimer <i>&quot;Are you accepting applications from junior developers?&quot;</i>. So far, only negative responses.
======
verdverm
Campus recruitment, both college and bootcamp

~~~
soneca
I am planning to go on meetups to start creating a network. I will look for
some recruitment events too (that are open to outsiders)

